# Dade City/Zephyrhills to Plant City?



## bear_murph (Nov 28, 2007)

In the midst of upcoming holiday chaos, my wife and I are trying to fit in some distance workouts. One great opportunity is to ride from the Dade City area and meet family for the family party in Plant City a few days before Christmas.

I lived in the area for years and rode the Dade City to Tampa roads a good bit however, getting from Dade City (general area) to Plant City looks like it will take us on hwy 39 or down Morris Bridge Rd and back out through the Lake Thonotosassa (spelling?) area. 

Is 39 crazy busy? Any local suggestions for this one? I used to ride around Lake Thonotosassa quite a bit but don't know how bad traffic has become in the last ten years (I can guess it is bad everywhere now).

Thanks for any info!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

2 years ago I did the MS150 (Busch Gardens to Sea World). They took us down Knights Griffin Rd which wasn't the smoothest, but traffic was not excessive. I am not sure I would ride on 39. I would probably take Curley Rd to Handcart which dumps out onto the 54 Bypass and then turns into Morris Bridge Rd. Somehow you have to get from the Morris Bridge Area to Knights Griffin Rd. I will check the Motionbased Trail Networks. I would say that 39 is not a road you would want to traverse.


----------



## bear_murph (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I lived right off Fowler and know a great way to connect Morris Bridge to Knights Griffin Rd.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

That would be the way I would go as well....stay off of 39 as it is a bit dicey....

Flash

p.s Dean Stills Road from that MS-150 still gives me nightmares. Worse road and headwind ever!


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

The Flash said:


> That would be the way I would go as well....stay off of 39 as it is a bit dicey....
> 
> Flash
> 
> p.s Dean Stills Road from that MS-150 still gives me nightmares. Worse road and headwind ever!


Deen Still isn't bad from 33 east, i'm going that way this Christmas break, biking from Cape Canaveral to Mulberry.


----------

